# What is your favorite place to view skylines?



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Share your opinion. Examples are hills/mountains, observatories, ground level, from a body of water, from the air, etc... 

I like finding my own place to view them, so I like either ground level or from an elevated position like a hill or mountain. Going to an observatory is cool every now and then but not something I do any time I want to get a gaze of the skyline or take a photo.


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

In Miami, the best view of the skyline is from the William M. Powell bridge of the Rickenbacker Causeway.


----------



## Jouvil (Oct 19, 2014)

LA PAZ - BOLIVIA, FROM THE AIR


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

The first two look almost like paintings.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

QuantumX said:


> In Miami, the best view of the skyline is from the William M. Powell bridge of the Rickenbacker Causeway.


I love the view of MIA when you are headed westbound on the McArthur Causeway and you hit the highpoint of the bridge on the Miami Beach end of the causeway. You can really see the complete spread of the skyline from this vantage point.... all the way from south Brickell to the Julia Tuttle Causeway :cheers:


----------



## wino (Sep 8, 2009)

From up above!! in an airplane! 

Best one I've seen so far.. from an airplane.. CHICAGO skyline!!


----------



## QuantumX (Mar 19, 2008)

JuanPaulo said:


> I love the view of MIA when you are headed westbound on the McArthur Causeway and you hit the highpoint of the bridge on the Miami Beach end of the causeway. You can really see the complete spread of the skyline from this vantage point.... all the way from south Brickell to the Julia Tuttle Causeway :cheers:


Yes, that is a good one too.


----------



## zanfoucas (Nov 6, 2014)

love the view of MIA when you are headed westbound on the McArthur Causeway and you hit the highpoint of the bridge on the Miami Beach end of the causeway.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

My favorite place is my balcony at 70 meter AGL. Especially at dusk.


----------

